# exotic mammal?



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

as a lot of people that have been on my threads will know, i change my mind about exotics all the time, i need help deciding on an exotic as its coming up to my 15th in the next few months..

im looking for something thats not too small, doesnt require heating, but isnt too big.

it needs to be something i get a thrill out of sitting and playing with, and it could possibly sit under my feet/on my lap of a night time?

if it has to be caged, could it be in a large parrot cage?

thanks for any replies


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

no one?


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

You shouldn't get a pet, you change your mind too much :lol2:

On a serious note, convince your mum to let you get a snake! That's what you really want right?!


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

joemeatsix said:


> as a lot of people that have been on my threads will know, i change my mind about exotics all the time, i need help deciding on an exotic as its coming up to my 15th in the next few months..
> 
> im looking for something thats not too small, doesnt require heating, but isnt too big.
> 
> ...


If you change your mind all the time and get bored with things then I'd get a pet rock. Less neglect in the long term then...


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

Disillusioned said:


> You shouldn't get a pet, you change your mind too much :lol2:
> 
> On a serious note, convince your mum to let you get a snake! That's what you really want right?!


yeah i really want a snake but my grandma comes round every saturday to sit with us for a few hours whilst my mum works, but shes absolutely petrified of snakes and has been for 65+ years so i dont think it'd be very nice getting one whilst in this house, i need to think of what everyone else will think first because my mum really doesnt mind anything with scales  

id rather have something that could sit on my lap in the evening that has fur and i love snakes but ive got a softer side for things with fur


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

Mynki said:


> If you change your mind all the time and get bored with things then I'd get a pet rock. Less neglect in the long term then...


but if i find something i can fall in love with, i wont change my mind?


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Can't you just keep your grandma out of your bedroom? That way she would never know :whistling2:


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

Disillusioned said:


> Can't you just keep your grandma out of your bedroom? That way she would never know :whistling2:


i have to share with my little brother and he has severe autism so no one knows how he'll react to a snake in the bedroom, i would be able to but my little sister gets her own way now because she's the only girl in the house except my mum so she gets her own room instead of me having it :whip: so really ive got think about animals with fur because we've had cats that he's loved and fell asleep with them lying on his bed with him, we had a dog too but it had to go because it was a pitbull otherwise i wouldnt be here now asking for an exotic :bash:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

You really need to decide for yourself what you want from a pet, then find one and wait a couple of months. If you still want it then, go for it.

It's pointless falling in love with something now, only to decide in 2 more this that you're bored and want something else.
Unlike reptiles, mammals will get an emotional attachment to someone or a group of people, and will suffer if passed from home to home. This will cause unwanted behaviour issues I the individual, that will only compound the rehoming issue, until the are either dumped or pts.

You need to be certain of what you want first, for the animals sake.


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Hmm I see your dilemma. Personally I would just wait until I moved out!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

A skinny pig ?


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

jaykickboxer said:


> A skinny pig ?



Lol he wants something with fur..


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I would say rats. I haven't personally had any yet but I have persuaded my mum to let me get at least a pair next year. They are lovely to handle and I have seen and read that a lot will just sit on your shoulder with you and they can live in a cage a bit smaller than a parrot cage


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

Disillusioned said:


> Hmm I see your dilemma. Personally I would just wait until I moved out!


Yeah, I'll bet he can't wait!

Chinchillas are quite nice I reckon. Might need to adapt a parrot cage though somewhat.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

You're asking a lot from an exotic mammal. Exotic usually that means they're a little more wild and independent than your average cat or guinea pig (although many can be tamed given time). Also being exotic, many of the smaller animals need some form of heating.

I have a lovely tame hedgehog, but I'll be damned if she sits on my lap for more than a minute :devil:

You may find that the best options that fit your requirements are less exotic. I vote for guinea pigs, mine used to be tame, soppy little things :2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Maybe have a look at sugar gliders if you want something you can interact with : victory:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Disillusioned said:


> Lol he wants something with fur..


They have on there nose Obviosly u can just get guinea pig if u want hairy but not realy renowned for being exotic quality little pets tho


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

jaykickboxer said:


> They have on there nose Obviosly u can just get guinea pig if u want hairy but not realy renowned for being exotic quality little pets tho



Do they have hair on their nose? I never knew that!


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

thanks, im thinking a sugar glider/s or is there any cat size exotics that make ok house pets/don't need to be caged and can have free run of a house or is that a bad idea?


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Cat sized exotic, fluffy, doesn't need a heat mat...skunk?
Otherwise I'd say chinchillas, they would need playtime outside the enclosure/cage, but they're pretty easy to look after (unlike sugar gliders) and can get very tame given time and patience. Plus, you don't have to get the bog standard grey, there are some lovely colours :2thumb:


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

5plusmany said:


> Cat sized exotic, fluffy, doesn't need a heat mat...skunk?
> Otherwise I'd say chinchillas, they would need playtime outside the enclosure/cage, but they're pretty easy to look after (unlike sugar gliders) and can get very tame given time and patience. Plus, you don't have to get the bog standard grey, there are some lovely colours :2thumb:


skunks are gorgeous! but do they need their own enclosure or can they sleep in a crate like a cat/dog of a night?

ive loved the look of them ever since i was little but id be scared of them spraying:bash: do you have any of your own?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

joemeatsix said:


> skunks are gorgeous! but do they need their own enclosure or can they sleep in a crate like a cat/dog of a night?
> 
> ive loved the look of them ever since i was little but id be scared of them spraying:bash: do you have any of your own?


Skunks are quite active at night, so I wouldn't suggest confining them to a dog crate while you're sleeping.....wouldn't really be fair.

Also, I don't know what the situation is with your autistic sibling, but if the skunk gets spooked at all, then you may need to get ready for smelly times!


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

mrcriss said:


> Skunks are quite active at night, so I wouldn't suggest confining them to a dog crate while you're sleeping.....wouldn't really be fair.
> 
> Also, I don't know what the situation is with your autistic sibling, but if the skunk gets spooked at all, then you may need to get ready for smelly times!


its just that he's ok with animals that have fur because he will sit for hours stroking them gently without a problem but with snakes i dont know what he'd be like, and how smelly is it on a scale of 1-10 before i dare even ask my mum, i can imagine the look on her face now :lol2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

It's REALLY smelly. Not experienced it myself, but my ex had one on the top floor of his pet shop, and it sprayed. Apparently you could smell it in the car park across the road, and the punters in the shop were wanting to vomit!


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

mrcriss said:


> It's REALLY smelly. Not experienced it myself, but my ex had one on the top floor of his pet shop, and it sprayed. Apparently you could smell it in the car park across the road, and the punters in the shop were wanting to vomit!


oh god, sounds like a no then considering my house and all of the ones around it are really close together id love one,theyre gorgeous but id be getting complained about to the council or something!:whip:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Agree, you can't confine it overnight, not unless you have a spare room or large closed off area you can make nice for it. Mine has a large 'bedroom' area but unfortunately has learnt how to escape - so I woke up this morning to find my chinnies' readigrass strewn all over the place (they like bags!!). Since we've been trying to turf her out of her 'spot' behind the sofa, she's been really destructive BUT she's never sprayed -not even when my partner accidentally shut her tail in the door :whistling2:
Assuming you're at school all day, if you haven't got a large play area or safe room to put him/her in when unsupervised, I'd say not a good idea.


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

5plusmany said:


> Agree, you can't confine it overnight, not unless you have a spare room or large closed off area you can make nice for it. Mine has a large 'bedroom' area but unfortunately has learnt how to escape - so I woke up this morning to find my chinnies' readigrass strewn all over the place (they like bags!!). Since we've been trying to turf her out of her 'spot' behind the sofa, she's been really destructive BUT she's never sprayed -not even when my partner accidentally shut her tail in the door :whistling2:
> Assuming you're at school all day, if you haven't got a large play area or safe room to put him/her in when unsupervised, I'd say not a good idea.


hopefully i'll be able to get one in the future when im a bit older and have a house of my own


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Along a similar line to guinea pigs, how about house rabbits? Can be litter trained with patience and depending on the breed, can be very happy to sit next to you and be stroked.


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ophexis said:


> Along a similar line to guinea pigs, how about house rabbits? Can be litter trained with patience and depending on the breed, can be very happy to sit next to you and be stroked.


I thought of rabbits but understand that there are issues of chewing, digging...general destructiveness. If that can be dealt with, then fine, but I feel like rabbit-proofing even a room would be hassle, especially if a family is involved as opposed to just yourself!


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Ophexis said:


> Along a similar line to guinea pigs, how about house rabbits? Can be litter trained with patience and depending on the breed, can be very happy to sit next to you and be stroked.


Or a giant house rabbit? :lol2:


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

i suppose theres an issue of chewing with any animal that has a set of teeth, maybe i should leave it a year or two and get a cat/relatively small dog until ive finally decided that ive found an animal i can house and stuff because tbh a kitten or a puppy is just as cute as a baby skunk


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

5plusmany said:


> Or a giant house rabbit? :lol2:


Don't tempt me :lol2: I would absolutely ADORE a house bunny - even better if it was a giant - but I live with my parents who have 2 dogs and 2 cats... none of which are likely to leave the poor beggar alone!


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

House rabbits are lovely but be careful they won't all want to be handled my brothers rabbit doesn't let my brother or mum touch her, she will let me stroke her head and body but isn't too keen on being picked up 
-Chels


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

after reading all the thread, here's my twopenneth.
house rabbit, i've had a couple. both french lops, both gorgeous. never managed to litter train them though so they took a lot of cleaning up. after they died, decided not to get any more.
sugar gliders. notice you said in a previous post "sugar glider/s" like you thought just getting 1 was an option. it isn't. they need to be in pairs or groups. they are on my wish list but stopped researching, i was hoping id start looking into them & find a million reason why i shouldn't have them & only found 1, my husband. 
rats make great pets, they're interesting intelligent like to be handled etc etc. i think rats would be really good for you.
wait, this would be my preferred option. you're only 14 & seem to want to decide on something in time for your 15th birthday. if you rush into anything, the poor thing will be on the classifieds by your 16th birthday.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just going to add a different point of view. I'm like you awhile back. I'm 15 and I was looking for a fun, social and interactive pet. Everyone wherever I asked suggested rats, rats RATS!! :lol2: So I went with them and got four lovely boys. Now, I love them and I have so much fun having them. But do they really enjoy my company? So far it's been a no for the most part. They'd much rather be running around and most of the time they don't even notice I'm there. I'm hoping they will calm down with age and learn to see me as "good company" but right now I can only hold them for 30seconds before they leap off and play! I'm not saying I don't enjoy my rats infact they are great pets- but they deffinetely aren't what I expecting (maybe due to poor socialisation as young?). What I'm trying to say is, they aren't always the interactive and super-social animal that they are portrayed to be. By no means am I saying don't get rats, I wouldn't trade mine for the world :2thumb: just don't expect too much and then be disappointed (which admittedly I was a little). Good luck with your choice!


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

I agree with the above as I had some rats and they were lovely and social they used to lie on my Great Dane :lol2: whereas My friends hated being handled , it's just luck
-Chels


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

You definitely need a good breeder if you get rats, one that handles them from really young to get them nice and soppy. My 3 are the result of an already pregnant rat we got. I handled them from birth. Means my ratties love me :flrt:

Giant rabbits are horrible lol. My aunty has an absolutely enormous continental giant house rabbit and it nudges you to get you to open doors, if you don't it bites your legs! Couldn't believe the size of it when I saw it! Bigger than my massive Jack russell!


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

Disillusioned said:


> You definitely need a good breeder if you get rats, one that handles them from really young to get them nice and soppy. My 3 are the result of an already pregnant rat we got. I handled them from birth. Means my ratties love me :flrt:
> 
> Giant rabbits are horrible lol. My aunty has an absolutely enormous continental giant house rabbit and it nudges you to get you to open doors, if you don't it bites your legs! Couldn't believe the size of it when I saw it! Bigger than my massive Jack russell!


I don't think a single rabbit example is fair, behaviour like that is probably reinforced by the owner; if you open doors because it bites you, then that just reinforces that behaviour so it'll do it again.


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Zerox Z21 said:


> I don't think a single rabbit example is fair, behaviour like that is probably reinforced by the owner; if you open doors because it bites you, then that just reinforces that behaviour so it'll do it again.


wow I was only exaggerating when I said I thought they were horrible. I know not all rabbits are like that! I do have two rabbits of my own as people on here know.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I can't really comment on rabbits, as I haven't kept them since I was a kid, although a friend of mine has one of the soppiest, friendliest house rabbits I've ever met. Rats are great, but they need regular handling- if you leave them alone for days on end, they will get shy all over again. Mine used to like climbing all over me, and snuggling inside my shirt when I sat and watched TV. You might want to consider ferrets- they can get amazingly soppy-tame, but again, need lots of handling- and males, especially, stink. Females ('jills') don't smell so bad, and tame easily- they are very curious and playful and fun to watch.


----------

